
Microsoft shrinks Kinect into a $399 cloud-powered PC peripheral - tosh
https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/24/18237244/microsoft-azure-kinect-developer-kit-price-release-date-mwc-2019
======
craftinator
But why

------
eveningcoffee
Cloud powered? Why would any sane person use this?

